

Turning $10 into $1,600 – How I gambled against a dotcom millionaire and won - jere
http://jere.in/13

======
squegles
Just tried it out and this game is really fun.

~~~
jere
Yup. It is! I wish more people would take the plunge.

------
jere
12 points.... if only I had gotten all of those in the first half hour instead
of 3 hours. Bummer.

